# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour “Mừng xuân Nhâm Thìn 2012 - Xuân về trên khu du lịch Hòn Ngọc Việt

## asia_nt01

Mã tour: NTHNV3DTC
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm.
Điểm khởi hành: TP Hồ Chí Minh
Phương tiện: XE






Ngày	Chi tiết tour	
Ngày 01	TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH- NHA TRANG (Ăn trưa, chiều)
Xe đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn và đưa ra sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất bay đi Nha Trang (Chuyến VN 1352 cất cánh 7h45 : 8h40). Xe đón quý khách tại sân bay Cam Ranh đưa quý khách vào Nha Trang theo cung đường Sông Lô – Hòn Rớ (Cung đường được xây dựng chạy dọc theo bờ biển Cam Ranh - Nha Trang thơ mộng). Đến Nha Trang, quý khách tham quan các thắng cảnh nổi tiếng hòn Chồng, núi Cô Tiên. Qua cầu Hà Ra, cầu Xóm Bóng, viếng tháp Bà Ponagar. Chiều xe đưa quý khách Nhận phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.	
Ngày 02	KHU GIẢI TRÍ VINPEARL LAND (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Tự do vui chơi tại khu DL hoặc quý khách có thể tham quan khu du lịch và giải trí Vinpearl land với nhiều công trình hiện đại và đặc sắc cùng quy mô có thể sánh ngang với nhiều công viên giải trí hàng đầu của các nước trong khu vực và châu Á như:
• Chiêm ngưỡng thế giới thủy cung Vinpearl lớn nhất Đông Nam Á hiện nay với hàng trăm ngàn sinh vật biển quý khách sẽ được di chuyển bằng thang cuốn trong một đường hầm dài 90m dưới đáy biển được thiết kế rất công phu để tạo cảm giác hấp dẫn, kỳ bí).
• Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi động, cảm giác mạnh (Quay nhào lộn, đu quay ngựa gỗ, đu quay voi), các trò chơi tĩnh (Tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lướt sóng, xe điện đụng). Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim 4D mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái.
• Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại.
• Dạo bộ dọc những dãy phố mua sắm rộng hơn 6.000m2 với những gian hàng thiết kế độc đáo.	
Ngày 03	NHA TRANG - TP. HCM (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Quý khách tham quan và tự do vui chơi tại khu du lịch Hòn Ngọc Việt. Trả phòng, đi cáp treo hoặc tàu cao tốc về lại đất liền. Xe đón đưa đoàn tắm khoáng nóng tại khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp”. Tiếp tục tiễn quý khách ra sân bay Cam Ranh bay về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh (Chuyến VN 1359 cất cánh 21h35 : 22h30). Kết thúc chương trình tham quan. Khách tự túc phương tiện về nhà.

----------

